# prolapse?



## Maggie L (Aug 22, 2012)

My dog walker thinks that Maggie, who came out of season about 8 weeks ago, has a prolapse! she has a small ball shape hanging under her back end, it wasnt noticable untill she was groomed, can anyone help?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is it from her bum?


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I think a vet might be the way to go on this one. Good luck!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Take her to the vet .. she needs to be checked by a professional 

Hope she is ok xxx


----------

